
Measuring customer satisfaction - niraj_ranjan
https://hiverhq.com/blog/measuring-customer-satisfaction/?y=yc
======
hyperpape
This may seem overly picky, but this really is just a list of ways to measure
customer satisfaction, with next to no commentary on why you might focus on
one, or which ones are valid.

